# SpongeBob Spider, Davidbowie Spider etc



## orionmystery (Nov 10, 2013)

A super cute, SpongeBob-like Caerostris sp. Bark Spider . Selangor, Malaysia. 40D, SP60, 270EX, DIY Diffuser, Night. Handheld. 



Bark Spider (Caerostris sp.) IMG_2297 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Bark Spider (Caerostris sp.) IMG_2316 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Look who we bumped into in the forest at night. David Bowie! Always lovely to see one. Huntsman spider (Heteropoda davidbowie). Named after David Bowie as you might have guessed. 



Huntsman spider (Heteropoda davidbowie) IMG_2581 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


BFF. Two Shield Bugs on the underside of a leaf. Selangor, Malaysia. Cantao sp. possibly Cantao ocellatus (Thunberg, 1784).



Shield Bug (Cantao sp.) IMG_2474 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


A congregation of Shield bug nymphs and adults on the underside of a leaf. There was one molting on the top right.



Shield Bug (Cantao sp.) IMG_2490 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Nice looking Fulgorid (Lantern bug/lantern fly) - Dichoptera sp. on tree trunk at night. Selangor, Malaysia.



Lantern Bug (Dichoptera sp.) IMG_2084 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Centipede



Centipede IMG_1283 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 10, 2013)

and now I remember why I have an irrational fear of spiders *closes tab* ;]


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 10, 2013)

DougGrigg said:


> and now I remember why I have an irrational fear of spiders *closes tab* ;]



LOL..


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 10, 2013)

I truly hate bugs.. I can deal with snakes and rats better than bugs.  Having said that, you have managed to make these look amazing.  Terrifying but amazing.


----------



## Nervine (Nov 11, 2013)

Love the David Bowie spider. Out of curiosity when you go out at night do you use a torch/headlamp?

Also do you filter the color? Like red?


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 11, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> I truly hate bugs.. I can deal with snakes and rats better than bugs.  Having said that, you have managed to make these look amazing.  Terrifying but amazing.



Thanks! You should be more afraid of human.



Nervine said:


> Love the David Bowie spider. Out of curiosity when you go out at night do you use a torch/headlamp?
> 
> Also do you filter the color? Like red?



Thanks. Yes, to find our ways and to look for bugs. Red and orange colors are always tricky and might require careful attention during post processing.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Nov 11, 2013)

Both of those spiders are crazy-cool.  Good stuff as always.  :thumbup:


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 11, 2013)

All great photos! Love the davidbowie spider!


----------



## mishele (Nov 11, 2013)

David Bowie spider for the win!! How big was that guy?


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for looking and commenting!

That spider was about at least one inch long.


----------



## mishele (Nov 11, 2013)

orionmystery said:


> Thanks for looking and commenting!
> 
> That spider was about at least one inch long.



Oh, well thank God!! I can now sleep tonight! I thought that thing was at least a foot wide! Lol


----------



## snowbear (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow.  I really like that lantern bug.


----------

